# Fortifying Port



## Delfava (Oct 24, 2011)

Hey guys, this is my first post on this site, and i hope you can help where 
Google has failed me. I am now fermenting a half ton of tempranillo fruit in my garage, and I wanted press 5 gallons off at 6-8 brix and fortify it with brandy. Now i asked my Vit teacher about this, and he said it was a very complicated process, and many wineries don't even fortify their own port, they send it off to be done by a third party. I then looked it up online, and it said all you have to do is add brandy to the must, press it, and voila, you have fortified wine. And i kept seeing the word 'Fortify'. So i guess my question is this, when fortifying wine to make a port, do i literally pour brandy into the must? or is it more complicated? Lastly, how do large scale wineries do it?


----------



## ibglowin (Oct 24, 2011)

Cant answer for a large scale winery but I made a double batch of the hands down best kit port wine last year. Its coming up on close to a year in bulk aging. I wanted 19% Port. The wine finished out at ~15% or so. I used the Pearson's Square calculator to figure out how much was need to bring it up to 19%. 6 Bottles of Brandy! Some people recommend Everclear as you use less but since it is a grain spirit some schools of thought say it will never "marry" with the wine they way a fortified grape spirit will. Made sense to me so I went with the Brandy. I used Tempranillo as well as a top off wine. I have to say that was the best kit wine I have EVER made at 6 months bulk aging. The addition of the brandy has taken it to a whole nother level as well.

For 5 gallons you will need around 5 bottles to fortify up to the traditional 19%. I added some Potassium Sorbate as the kit came with 2L of F-Pack (for 6 gallons) which had loads of sugar. Some people say you don't need it as yeast can't tolerate that high of SG but I had a lot of time and $$$$ invested and did not want to have exploding bottles down the road.

If you have wine made from real Tempranillo grapes, you have the makings of a killer port wine. You just need to pull a liter or so out and make an F-pack with it.


----------



## Delfava (Oct 24, 2011)

So this is my first vintage, and I'm a tad lost on the terminology. what is an f-pack? and do i need to pull it out now? And I take it you fermented the wine dry?

and thank you so much for the advice! it's good to talk to someone who has done it themselves.


----------



## greyday (Oct 25, 2011)

f-pack=finishing pack or flavour pack (depending who you ask). It's usually a combination of sugar/syrup, concentrated fruit juice, and sometimes metabisulfite (if needed and/or not added).

I just finished a port made from plum and syrah; you may want to double check this, but it seems to me that adding brandy before pressing will prevent fermentation, not fortify it. I don't know what your process is, but for fruit port you ferment roughly 2/3 of the way so an SG of 1.01-1.03 (I chose 1.03) then dump in the foritfier (I used brandy because I wanted the flavor) to stop fermentation. So unless you're fermenting before pressing, which you may very well be as I've never made wine from grapes, you do NOT want to add the brandy before pressing...

EDIT: You DEFINITELY don't want to ferment to dry, part of the point is getting sweetness from the natural sugars. : )


----------



## Sirs (Oct 25, 2011)

I gotta agree on not to fortify before pressing


----------



## AlFulchino (Oct 25, 2011)

i have never fortified anything...so i appreciated the comments re brandy or everclear

and also agree w the idea of not fortifying during or pre ferment so as to give the yeast a chance to work


----------



## Delfava (Oct 25, 2011)

greyday said:


> it seems to me that adding brandy before pressing will prevent fermentation, not fortify it.



I've never heard this before! Typically with grapes you ferment it the grapes dry and then you press off the skins. when you use a port kit do you press it before you ferment it? I would only add the brandy when the sugar levels were right. do i need to make an F-Pack? how do i make one?


----------



## ibglowin (Oct 25, 2011)

You would ferment to dry, then add the sorbate, stir well, add the F-Pack, stir well, add the brandy then let it sit to meld well. That could be as little as 6mo to a year or more depending on your likes and patience.

If you have already pitched the yeast on the whole lot its to late to take it out now. I think you will just need to "back sweeten" as they call it with simple syrup till you like the sweetness level then proceed with fortification. 

Al, you need to add a Port style wine ASAP to your portfolio. Pick your deepest inkiest grape (I think you have sourced some Zin, yes?) Zin makes a great base for a Port style wine. You would sell out in a heartbeat plus it sells for a premium because its usually aged longer than a normal wine.


----------



## robie (Oct 25, 2011)

You should press off the skins before you try to fortify. No use in adding brandy to the skins, which will be removed and likely discarded.

I think traditional port, at about 1.040, is pressed off then stopped with brandy.. Still lots of sugar at that point. The brandy will kill the yeast instantly. Like IBGLOWIN, for an ABV of 19%, I think I would still add the sorbate, just in case. Some wild yeast can ferment up to a pretty high ABV. Should you go to an ABV of 22-24%, you wouldn't need sorbate, but at that high an ABV, you would need almost as much brandy as wine.

If you go to Wine Spectator and click on their award winning videos, there is a short video on how they make port in Portugal. That might help you some.

I doubt the sugar left at 1.040 is enough sweetness for a typical port, so they must somehow utilize an F pack, if for nothing else but to sweeten. Sorry I don't know how they do it. If you find out, share it with us; I know I am interested.


----------



## robie (Oct 25, 2011)

The Wine Spectator video link for port is:

http://www.winespectator.com/videovoting

It doesn't go into much detail, but it is interesting. While there, take a look at the other contest videos, they are all fun to watch.


----------



## JohnT (Oct 25, 2011)

I have had some good success with port. I made mind from touriga grapes. 

The first step is to use the "Pearson's Square". This mathmatical tool allows you to determine exactly how much fortifier you need for x amount of wine to get the desired APV and brix in your port. 

The square takes into account the APV of the wine and the APV of the fortifier to come up with an appropriate ratio.

I waited until I had around 10% residual sugar, then took the free run juice off the skins. I then fortified the port up to 22% apv using a good quality brandy. I then aged it in oak for 18 months. 

The results were wonderful.


----------



## greyday (Oct 25, 2011)

Oh, also, someone posted this for me when I made my port and it was extremely helpful in calculating how much brandy I needed (works for everclear, vodka, or any other fortifying alcohol you'd want to use as well):

http://vinoenology.com/calculators/fortification/

EDIT: and as ibglowin alluded to, not only does red zin make an excellent port, if you have a jammy enough one, it is excellent for topping up your carboy as well...


----------



## AlFulchino (Oct 25, 2011)

"Al, you need to add a Port style wine ASAP to your portfolio. Pick your deepest inkiest grape (I think you have sourced some Zin, yes?) Zin makes a great base for a Port style wine. You would sell out in a heartbeat plus it sells for a premium because its usually aged longer than a normal wine. "

timing is everything Mike isn't it...today i pressed my darkest inkiest variety...so you have me thinking...by itself it doesn't make a great wine..i use it in two blends...but i have wanted to do something else

the zin has to stay my zin, i cannot alter that for the sake of family history etc

but thank you for the favor of making the suggestion about the deep inky grape...the one i am talking about is the last one i pick and press and also one of the last reds i release to the market each yr....it is a food wine , it is dry..it is great w a steak...but as a sipping wine, i personally think it is missing something....so maybe your suggestion will make the penny drop...i think i have some from last yrs vintage not bottled, maybe it is one i can practice on now and get ready for next yr!

guess i am gonna have to study up on your formulas and things and learn something new!


----------



## AlFulchino (Oct 25, 2011)

JohnT did you keep the port at 10% residual sugar in the finished product?


----------



## Sirs (Oct 25, 2011)

I've fortified with brandy and everclear to me everclear is much better as it imparts no flavor whatsoever the brandy normally does. If I'm fortifying any wine I want it to keep the original taste not add any others to it


and not sure why anyone would think everclear won't marry into the wine as good as a brandy


----------



## AlFulchino (Oct 25, 2011)

Sirs how long did you wait w the everclear and did you feel it *married* well? what was your starting and final abv? and sugar percentage?


----------



## Sirs (Oct 25, 2011)

I waited about 2 months to try it and it was just as smooth as could be, by then it lost the bite rather quick to be honest lol (I sampled alot more than I should've). My starting abv was 18 and final was 40 the SG was right at 1.040 when I fortified it. the wine was a petit verdot Julie got a bottle of it, she said something about something or someone kicking her tail lol


----------



## AlFulchino (Oct 25, 2011)

great...2 months is fast and a workable time frame for me to get the results i would need and i would agree 40% is a kick butt number  thanks again


----------



## Sirs (Oct 25, 2011)

no problem you can ask julie how it tasted lol


----------



## wjdonahue (Oct 25, 2011)

I would have to agree with Mike....trying to stop the fermentation with the brandy will meant that you have to pitch a tent next to the fermentor. Trying to get the exact sg to add the brandy means that you have to be there at the exact moment. Really a pain.
About 15 years ago I was set straight by a winery owner who taught me his technique, and I have used it with predictable results ever since. 
You can calculate how much of the juice that you need to take off BEFORE fermentation by calculating the amount of juice and the difference of the sg before fermentation and the sg of the final blend of fermented and unfermented you want to use......TOO MUCH TROUBLE for me.....so I just keep back about 10% of the original juice and sorbate it, then refridgerate it while the rest is fermenting. Ferment the remaining wine until completely dry, then add back the reserved juice (F-pack) until it tastes like I want it to. 
Then sorbate the entire batch again, the wild yeasts can sometimes surprise you. I use slightly less sorbate because of the sorbate already in the f-pack. You are still well below the amount of sorbate that is perceptable. 
Then dgass the wine again and add the brandy and stir well. The amount of brandy can easilly be calculated using a Pearson Square. 
I do disagree with Mike on the time, though, it takes at least 2 years for the brandy and the wine to really start to meld. Most of the time my ports aren't touched for at least 5 years. 
Remember the old addage when we were kids....never mix the grape with the grain, or you will have a hell of a hangover. I would never consider using anything but brandy. Grain alcohol, or vodka (which many kits recomment) is distilled grain, and will NEVER meld with the wine like the brandy does.


----------



## Sirs (Oct 25, 2011)

brandy is distilled also same difference


----------



## greyday (Oct 26, 2011)

Sirs said:


> I've fortified with brandy and everclear to me everclear is much better as it imparts no flavor whatsoever the brandy normally does. If I'm fortifying any wine I want it to keep the original taste not add any others to it
> 
> 
> and not sure why anyone would think everclear won't marry into the wine as good as a brandy



Depends on how much fruit you had available. I was working with a fair amount, but not enough (I doubled the syrah syrup). Since i don't have oak on hand, I went with brandy to achieve a slightly oaked touch. It's all taste; if I was going for higher than 21-23% no doubt I would have done everclear, or it just would have been flavored brandy!


----------



## JohnT (Oct 27, 2011)

AlFulchino said:


> JohnT did you keep the port at 10% residual sugar in the finished product?



Al, 

The point in time where I killed the fermentation (with fortifier) was when the wine was at 10% sugar. This yielded a 6 or 7% port. Plenty sweet for my tastes. 

wjdonahue, 

If you wine is fermenting slowly, timing is not as much of an issue as you suggest. Remember, a good rate of fermentation will consume perhaps 3 or 4 % sugar over the peak 12 hour period. No "camping out" is needed. If you watch you rate of sugar consumption, you will have a good idea of when the right time will be.

I normally use brandy as a fortifier. I have always heard that one should never mix grain and grape. Not sure if this is a fact.

johnT.


----------



## Delfava (Oct 28, 2011)

sometimes i forget that most of the country doesn't have access to good wine grapes, its very strange hearing about port and wine kits. but i do appreciate all of the input! 
I added 2 gal of 40% ABV brandy to 8 gal of must(6 gal juice) at 7 brix/12% ABV for, hopefully, 20% ABV. we're having a wine lab run the numbers tomorrow but i think it's going to turn out very good! thanks again for all the input


----------



## Sirs (Oct 28, 2011)

a lot of people all over have access to good wine grapes it's just a lot don't normally use fresh grapes a lot of the people on here have only made wine from kits myself I'd never even seen a kit till this past year but have made wine for years. I'd say your wine will turn out just as you want it to. I myself prefer to use everclear to fortify with for 2 reasons #1 it has no taste to impart on the wine,#2 being it is 95% ABV that means you use a whole lot less so it doesn't dilute the flavor of the wine as much. Meaning you get the higher ABV without losing as much taste and body. That's just me guess I'm getting old and set in my ways lol


----------



## AlFulchino (Oct 28, 2011)

found out that everclear cannot be delivered to nh among many other states....thoughts? suggestions? alternatives?


----------



## Deezil (Oct 28, 2011)

AlFulchino said:


> found out that everclear cannot be delivered to nh among many other states....thoughts? suggestions? alternatives?



Everclear is the brand name but they make different ABV's - 191 cannot be found in some states - mine included - but 151 can. Its an ABV thing


----------



## ibglowin (Oct 28, 2011)

Sounds like your stuck with Brandy then unless you want to go back to the "old" family tradition as Hank Williams Jr used to sing about.


----------



## robie (Oct 28, 2011)

I have also heard of fortifying with plain Vodka (sorry if it has already been mentioned), which is not much more than alcohol. I haven't tried it, myself.


----------



## Sirs (Oct 28, 2011)

AlFulchino said:


> found out that everclear cannot be delivered to nh among many other states....thoughts? suggestions? alternatives?



you could always take a drive to a local state that has it and load up on enough to do what you need and say abit extra for future use it keeps fairly well lol........... you could always see if a friendly neighbor who might be going thru a state that carries it would pick up some for you, you know throw in a bottle of some of your good wine for the trouble. I mean if you could've got in touch with her in time I'm sure a girl we know wouldn't have minded picking some up for you.


----------



## CB750 (Oct 28, 2011)

According to Alexis Lichine's Encyclopedia of Wines and Spirits. In France sweet wines are fortified two ways "vin de liqueur" the fortifying spirit is added before fermentation takes place. The result is a mix of grape juice and spirts as the high % spirits prevent fermentation. The other method "vin de naturel" a smaller amount of 5% to 10% spirits are added as part of fermentation not to prevent it but to arrest it. 

Both systems revolve around the fact that will not ferment after the wine has reached a certain strength. Both allow the wine to retain it's sweetness while providing it with a high alcoholic content of between 14% to 21.5%.


----------



## robie (Oct 28, 2011)

Yep, there are several ways to arrive at a fortified wine. All of them are right.

Port originated in Portugal. There, based on everything I have read and videos I have watched, they let the must ferment down to a level where the must is still sweet, about 10% sugar left, then they add plain 72% ABV brandy to kill the yeast and arrest fermentation.

vineonology.com has a great video library. They have several videos on how port is made in Portugal. They define the differences between ruby port and tawny port. Very interesting site, by the way. great wine news section.


----------



## JohnT (Oct 28, 2011)

It is funny exactly how port came into fashion... 

England was a HUGE consummer of French wine. Centuries ago, England was the number ONE importer of French wine. The problem was that England and France did not exactly get along. 

It was during one of these period in history when England and France were fighting each other that some British importers happened upon the bright idea that they could import wine from portugal instead. There was only one problem..

The Portuguese wine that was shipped up the coast, in the holds of rocking ships that were hot enough to make the pillsbury dough boy cringe, spoiled. 

The portuguese merchants then hit on the idea of adding brandy (which was used to preserve everthing from fruit to lab specimins) to the wine. 

The result is the forefather of the port we drink today. 

Well the brits went nuts! they simply loved the stuff. 


BTW, That little war between England and France. It was better known as the "American Revolution" in the U.S. 

That right. We gave birth to port!


----------



## AlFulchino (Oct 28, 2011)

thanks everyone for giving me some good info and suggestions,....i think i am on my way!


----------



## greyday (Oct 29, 2011)

robie said:


> I have also heard of fortifying with plain Vodka (sorry if it has already been mentioned), which is not much more than alcohol. I haven't tried it, myself.



Just my two cents, but if you're stuck at 80 proof, I'd HIGHLY suggest a cheap brandy over a vodka, as vodka will dilute flavor. Brandy will add flavor, both a mild grape and a nice oak, which may not be preferable to no added flavor but IMO is better than dilution. I'd definitely cross state lines and get some everclear well before I'd use vodka...


----------



## ibglowin (Oct 29, 2011)

Hey Al,

Just as an aside here, there is a small winery just 20 miles down the road and he just released his first estate grown Zin port. Price is $28 for a 375ml split!



AlFulchino said:


> thanks everyone for giving me some good info and suggestions,....i think i am on my way!


----------



## wjdonahue (Oct 29, 2011)

Mike isn't the markup remarkable. Hollyfield winery, just down the street from me makes a phenomenal St. Vincent port. Les sells his normal St. Vincent for about $8 a bottle. He saves some of it, adds the brandy, lets it sit about 2 years before release, and charges (and gets) $48 a 750ml bottle. This year he is reserving 50% of his run for port. Wonder why? (grin)


----------



## ibglowin (Oct 29, 2011)

Liquid gold for sure!


----------



## AlFulchino (Oct 29, 2011)

"...estate grown Zin port. Price is $28 for a 375ml split!..."

holy cow!!!!


----------



## ibglowin (Oct 29, 2011)

Crazy huh!


----------



## AlFulchino (Nov 12, 2011)

found out that everclear is not sold in NH but grain alcohol is...and the lady at the state liq commission said she mostly sells this to people looking to clean equipment while leaving no traces on teh equipment


----------



## ibglowin (Nov 12, 2011)

Just make sure it is for human consumption. It should have the tax seal on it. It should not be "denatured" ethanol by any means!


----------



## AlFulchino (Nov 12, 2011)

thanks Mike....i will look at it again next time i see it...it *did* have the surgeon general warning on it


----------



## Sirs (Nov 12, 2011)

you mean Pure Grain Alcohol hospital grade probably if so it is what the med students use to make their fruit bowls with for parties same as everclear only it is the pure stuff for medical needs


----------



## Sirs (Nov 12, 2011)

well according to post on previous page it seems I'm not the only person who likes my wine to have more than the normal kick to it $28 for a 375 ml bottle of rocket fuel can you imagine lol


----------



## AlFulchino (Nov 12, 2011)

i will get the details...apparently the same exact product is sold in liquor stores in the state of CT


----------



## Giovannino (Nov 14, 2011)

robie said:


> Yep, there are several ways to arrive at a fortified wine. All of them are right.
> 
> Port originated in Portugal. There, based on everything I have read and videos I have watched, they let the must ferment down to a level where the must is still sweet, about 10% sugar left, then they add plain 72% ABV brandy to kill the yeast and arrest fermentation.
> 
> vineonology.com has a great video library. They have several videos on how port is made in Portugal. They define the differences between ruby port and tawny port. Very interesting site, by the way. great wine news section.



Hi Robie, would you check that website again PLEASE.
Are you meaning: www.vinoenology.com


----------



## robie (Nov 14, 2011)

Sorry for the spelling error. Yes. it is vinoenology.com. Great site!


----------



## Brew and Wine Supply (Mar 17, 2012)

ibglowin said:


> Just as an aside here, there is a small winery just 20 miles down the road and he just released his first estate grown Zin port. Price is $28 for a 375ml split!


 
I know in the liquor industry, the taxes jump as the alc. goes up. that is why so many beers are at 5%, and liquors are at 40%(part of the reason Jack Danials droped there proof from 86 to 80). Not sure what the cut offs are ( some of you winery owners may know) for wine, Do taxes go up over 20%... thus higher price for port??? Or just a high profit item??


----------



## ckassotis (Mar 17, 2012)

FWIW, Port Houses in Portugal actually do not fortify their ports with brandy. They use a neutral grape spirit known as aguardente. I don't know exactly how it differs from brandy, but my understanding is that it imparts no flavor to the wine, as brandy does, so it doesn't modify the traditional grape blend used there. I believe it is also a higher ABV at around 75% or something similar. From my understanding it isn't available in the states, but can be bought if you are in Europe.


----------



## hvac36 (Mar 17, 2012)

By definition, aguardientes are strongly alcoholic beverages, obtained by fermentation and later distillation of sugared or sweet musts, vegetable macerations, or mixtures of the two. This is the most generic level; by this definition, aguardientes may be made from a number of different sources. Fruit-based aguardientes include those made from oranges, grapes, bananas, or medronho ("cane apple"). Grain-based ones may be made from millet, barley, or rice and tuber-based aguardientes from beet, manioc, or potato, and finally what are classed as "true" aguardientes from sugarcane and other sweet canes, including some species of bamboo. Under this definition, many other distinct liquors could be called aguardientes, including vodka, sake, _pisco_, and certain forms of hard _chicha_.
This definition, nevertheless, is not legally accepted by the European Union,[2] which uses a very traditional concept of "aguardiente". All "aguardientes" have to be "obtained by the distillation after alcoholic fermentation of an agricultural product or products listed in Annex I to the Treaty which does not have properties of ethyl alcohol or of spirit drink but still retains the aroma and taste of raw material(s) used. Where reference is made to the raw material used, the distillate must be obtained exclusively from raw material".[3] From bananas, or oranges or medronho it is not possible to obtain "aguardiente". Cognac, Armagnac and Lourinhã, instead, are namely listed as concrete wine "aguardiente".[4] Calvados is listed between other cider and perry "aguardientes".[5]
On 14 November 1996, it was concluded in analysis[_citation needed_] that cane aguardiente and _cachaça_ are similar, but distinct, products. Cane aguardiente was thereafter defined in Brazil as an alcoholic beverage of between 38% and 54% alcohol by volume, obtained by simple fermentation and distillation of sugarcane that has already been used in the sugar-production process, and which has distinct flavour similar to rum. _Cachaça_, on the other hand, is an alcoholic beverage of between 38% and 48% alcohol by volume, obtained by fermentation and distillation of sugarcane juice which may have added sugar up to 6 g/L.


----------



## Deezil (Mar 17, 2012)

Aguardente just sounds like Portugal brandy that never seen the inside of an oak barrel. Like vodka, but made from the same grapes as are in the wine itself. 

It would 'impart no flavor' because distilling strips most flavors & by using the same grape, the only flavors left in distillation are already present in the wine anywho.


----------



## ckassotis (Mar 18, 2012)

Has to be some other differences too, I'd imagine. I've never seen a brandy at 75% abv. Most of the ones I've seen are anywhere from 30-40%, so less than half that. I'm also not sure I would discount the fact that they say it imparts no flavor either. Real ports from Portugal are a complex blend of traditionally at least 5 different grapes. So just picking 1 would be difficult in that case. Have my brother looking for a bottle in Europe though, so if he manages to find me one, perhaps that will shed some light on it.


----------



## Deezil (Mar 18, 2012)

ckassotis said:


> Has to be some other differences too, I'd imagine. I've never seen a brandy at 75% abv. Most of the ones I've seen are anywhere from 30-40%, so less than half that.



I would guess that the ABV of commercially available brandy's in the US is dictated mostly by tax brackets on ABV levels. I'm sure they could crank the ABV higher in commercial brandy, but beside the money, they probably start losing complexities..



ckassotis said:


> I'm also not sure I would discount the fact that they say it imparts no flavor either. Real ports from Portugal are a complex blend of traditionally at least 5 different grapes. So just picking 1 would be difficult in that case.



When i said 'imparts no flavor', i was just using the words of others - i guess what i should have said was 'imparts no flavors not already present'. It would make sense that they use a blend in making the aguardente, as well as the wine itself - these blends are probably different from winery/family to winery/family, in Portugal.


My personal take on the making of traditional ports, is easiest when related to an F-Pac (saving some fruit to add at the end, yet instead of simmering to condense flavors, they concentrate the alcohol). 

It makes sense to me, that they would harvest the vineyards & run a fermentation like normal.. Then mid-fermentation, siphon off a % of must from each varietal to run through the still.. When done with that, return this now-aguardente to the fermenting wine.

I cant see them over-complicating the process & it lasting the test of time. Thinking it through, this is the system that makes most sense to me... Or some variation of it. I could be off, or completely wrong but i'd be surprised if it was more complicated


----------



## frtrey (Jan 30, 2013)

I realise this thread has been dormant a wee while, but I was curious -

Is it feasible to just make port directly with Zin juice? And as I understand the process - hold a liter of juice with some sorbate (and k-meta?) for a f-pack- but go ahead and ferment down to 4-10% sugars (I think that may be hydrometer 301, and I've only had 101 ) then fortify with spirit of choice and add f-pack. Clear and bottle?


----------



## Runningwolf (Jan 30, 2013)

Do not use any sorbate. The added spirits will keep the wine from refermenting.


----------



## wjdonahue (Jan 31, 2013)

Tje f-pack that they talked about comes with kit wines and since you are making the wine from grapes, it wouldn't apply to you since you couldn't get just the f-pack.
For true port, there are two basic ways that it can be made from grapes. Traditionally, fermentation is shut down by adding alcohol (brandy, grappa, etc.) when the brix lowers to the point of sweetness that you prefer. Even in Portugal, home of the port, this has become problematic in the last few years. The reason is that most of the presently available yeast strains are much more alcohol tolerant, and cannot reliably be counted on to not keep fermenting for a while. An example is EC1118 which will be still active up to 19%. Because of this, it is now common to shut down the fermentation using KSorbate and then adding alcohol. I like to have the shut down wine as close to 6% residual sugar as I can get (my taste.) Then brandy is added, using the Pearson Square to determine volume to add, to bring the alcohol content to 19% (fortifyine the wine. Then set it aside and let it age either in bulk or in the bottle.
Another method that is commonly used is to ferment the wine dry, and then add a susse reserve of unfermented juice and Ksorbate to bring it up to your desired sweetness. Though it isn't traditional, it does allow for bench testing to get exactly the sweetness you are looking for. Then fortify it.
If you are making the port from grapes, it will not be ready to drink in a year. I have some Zin Port that at 10 years is continuing to get better. 
Forget the f-pack references since you are fermenting from grapes, and use either method above. And good luck.


----------



## ibglowin (Jan 31, 2013)

Thats the method I chose to do with 6 gallons of my Petit Syrah from this years crush. I fermented it fully to dry almost 16% ABV! Its sitting in a new Vadai now for 4 months. I purchased a can on Alexanders Zinfandel Concentrate and I will be back sweetening to around 10% residual with that and then fortifying with Brandy up to 19%ABV. It will sit in a carboy for a year before it gets bottled just to make sure its good and stable. Not in a hurry to say the least on this one but hoping it turns out fantastic obviously.


----------



## wjdonahue (Feb 1, 2013)

Mike

Like the concentrate.....when I save back juice, Im only getting less bottles that you will fermenting it all and then using concentrate. (laughing). And concentrate is cheap.


----------



## tfries (Feb 2, 2013)

There is a distillery in Oregon called Clear Creek. They produce a 152 proof brandy distilled from Oregon wine. It is available in 1.5l bottles for $33.00. I picked up one today and am going to use it to fortify a batch of Zin Port that I am going to make. Took a small swig from it when I got home. Zang, it is one hot spirit.


----------



## greyday (Feb 2, 2013)

tfries said:


> There is a distillery in Oregon called Clear Creek. They produce a 152 proof brandy distilled from Oregon wine. It is available in 1.5l bottles for $33.00. I picked up one today and am going to use it to fortify a batch of Zin Port that I am going to make. Took a small swig from it when I got home. Zang, it is one hot spirit.



Clear Creek are amazing, huge range of fruit brandies, all of them excellent...


----------

